# Sicherheits-Update für Mail-Delivery-Agent tmail



## Newsfeed (4 November 2008)

Der lokale Mail-Delivery-Agent tmail weist einen Buffer Overflow auf, durch den ein am System angemeldeter Anwender Code mit höheren Rechten ausführen kann.

Weiterlesen...


----------

